# Pics I Post In Threads Keep Disappearing



## DragNFly (Oct 9, 2006)

..........


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 9, 2006)

to post a pic all you need to do is click upload... browse for the file, MAKE SURE YOU SELECT A CATEGORY, put in a title and description and click upload.

I think your problem is that you are not selecting a cateogory.

If that doesnt work ill try it for you.


----------

